# Foot injury prevention



## CLP (3 mo ago)

I’m moving my small flock of 5 to a new area. The new property has many large Ponderosa Pine trees and the ground is littered with pine cones. I’ve been working on clearing the pine cones so the chickens can walk around but there are many years worth of torn up (squirrels) pine cones with sharp barbs on them. If I press my hand to the ground I end up with several barbed pine cone pieces imbedded in my skin. I’m worried about foot injuries and bumblefoot.

I’ve tried raking the ground and this doesn’t work.

Anyone have experience with this issue? Any advice is appreciated.

I saw that you can buy what looks like flip flops for chickens. That’s just silly, right?








Chicken Shoes Made Of Leather Solve Foot Wound Problems Gamecock Rooster 2 Pairs | eBay


Type: Chicken Shoes. Solve Foot Wound Problems. Material: Leather. Weight: 100 g.



www.ebay.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Who knew shoes for chickens existed. If you get them it would make for a riot of a video. 

Anyway, seriously now. I don't know of anyone that has had issues with pine cone dirt and poultry feet. Doesn't mean it hasn't happened but I don't thing there's a ton to worry about unless they're jumping down on to it.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

My chickens spend a very large portion of their day rooting around beneath pine trees and their mess. I rarely have trouble with bumblefoot. They're feet are quite a bit tougher than humans' palms.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CLP (3 mo ago)

Thank y’all for your replys and for the welcome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PJ is our official welcomer. I never think to do it. I just jump right into the subject matter. I have no new company manners.


----------



## koroo (2 mo ago)

chickens get up at night and clean farms patios and roads; no not a good idea; take care of you flocks...give them a room inside the house


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I free range my girls and in Oregon there are pine ones everywhere. Just relax and let them be. It worries you more then them


----------



## 4windhounds (8 mo ago)

What about a deep layer of straw over the pine cones?


----------

